# Where did the term Oogle come from?



## Darion (Feb 23, 2014)

Does it stand for something, or was it coined by anyone in particular?


----------



## Joni (Feb 23, 2014)

most likely it came from the term 'googly eyes' which is an old fashioned slang term that is pre internet. quite often it is used as a descriptive word in books, the kind that use paper to read from. ;D As per urban dictionary below and my understanding is a staring at someone with sexual lust for them. my mom used a lot when i was a kid. i think its a 50's era thing when vulgar language was not allowed in public and considered 'dirty talk' for the bedroom only.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=googly eyes
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=oogle

with the advent of google.com that social word changed and IMO became archaic mophing into tangible objects like google glasses hence googley/oogle eyes became a whole new term.

-hope this helps...
-joni


----------



## Darion (Feb 23, 2014)

A little bit. I thought it was one of the many names for a crusty kid(insult or not). How does giving someone googly eyes have anything to do with crust punks?


----------



## Joni (Feb 23, 2014)

Darion said:


> A little bit. I thought it was one of the many names for a crusty kid(insult or not). How does giving someone googly eyes have anything to do with crust punks?



again from urban dictionary.... towards the bottom
"Oogle
The act of typing a girl's name into a search engine in order to stare at profile photos that feature her cleavage.
I'm bored, so I'm going to oogle my ex girlfriends.

Googly Eyes
Female Definition: The Googly Eyes given to men by females often times represents a lackluster offer to fuck. A laughable female dance provided to an unexpected male. In a return a male will usually act unnoticed."

also oogle in the 90's it used to mean that you were going fondle private parts/boobs but that did last long in my area. oogle also relates to catcalls from construction workers as a tall busty woman walks by.... i get that on occasion :/.... its kinda like sexually molesting or raping someone with your eyes.

i didn't know that it meant anything punk at all. That one is a new slang to me. 

hope this helps...
-joni


----------



## Thorne (Feb 23, 2014)

Joni, I think you might be correct. It would be interesting to track down the first usages of it to be for sure, but that would be nearly impossible to do.

What I've seen in my research is that, while it used to be considered a negative term, to a lot of the house kids it is almost a term of endearment now. I don't know how that happened, which would be another interesting phenomena to check out. Might be a good project for some just starting a project on slang, and the way slang words are formed. I don't have the time currently to investigate it any further with all the other projects I am currently doing.


Thorne


----------



## Joni (Feb 23, 2014)

Thorne said:


> Joni, I think you might be correct. It would be interesting to track down the first usages of it to be for sure, but that would be nearly impossible to do.
> 
> What I've seen in my research is that, while it used to be considered a negative term, to a lot of the house kids it is almost a term of endearment now. I don't know how that happened, which would be another interesting phenomena to check out. Might be a good project for some just starting a project on slang, and the way slang words are formed. I don't have the time currently to investigate it any further with all the other projects I am currently doing.
> 
> ...



^.^ some people might take the time to learn that stuff and eventually get a linguistics degree 

yeah i was into the detroit techno/house scene back when it was in its infancy. good times... oh god that was dang near 20 years ago... moving on.....
like all language it starts locally>regional/underground>nationally>world wide but with the advent of the internet language morphic happenings move a lot faster than they used to before the 90's when modern internet chat was invented. ahhh the memories of growing up in the digital age.... back when modems were 2400 baud .......^.^ yeah i am getting old 

but after the digital digital age linguistics became a worldwide thing for the most part.... yeah there is some lingerings abound but overall there is a lot of things that are from older generations like mine. this world wide linguistics made it harder to track where things came from as a euro slang word could hop to the usa in a day, proliferating from there.


hopes thisa helpsa...
-joni

p.s. back in the day we used to call oggles in reference to a person new to the scene. punk posers or people that were ignorant to what was truly going on and went home to mom and dad.


----------



## sketchytravis (Feb 23, 2014)

if you talk to older folks, oogle was like just junkie street kids and such. then it kinda went towards "posers" and such


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 24, 2014)

This has already been covered in quite some depth here:

http://squattheplanet.com/threads/different-types-of-travelers.18486/

although there are some interesting responses in this thread


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 24, 2014)

I heard from a reliable source that the original oogle who was the inspiration for the word bit his pillow and cried for a week straight after being called an oogle.


----------

